# Lizards > General Geckos >  Crested Geckos or Leopard Geckos

## RR - Mackenzie

On my other poll, http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=120861, I had Leopard Gecko, Fat Tailed Gecko, Crested Gecko, and Gargoyle Gecko as the choices.

The Leopard Gecko and Crested Gecko are the most popular with a tie of 6 votes each. Anyways, I am tied between the two. They are both awesome, come in amazing colors, and seem relatively easy. Especially since there are a lot of people who own them.

I was wondering which one you liked the best, and why? And if you like a different gecko species, please tell me the species and what you like about them.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Both extremely simple to care for, but both are completely different.  Cresties need a more arboreal enclosure while Leos need a more terrestrial enclosure.  Both very great pets, but I prefer Leos over Cresties.  To me, their husbandry is more simpler.

----------


## bad-one

> Both extremely simple to care for, but both are completely different.  Cresties need a more arboreal enclosure while Leos need a more terrestrial enclosure.  Both very great pets, but I prefer Leos over Cresties.  To me, their husbandry is more simpler.


I have to agree, totally different. It is completely up to personal preference- I always thought of leos as a more advanced species in terms of care due to heating requirments.

----------


## ls1goat04

as noted before thr rhac species are alot easier to take care of, simple powder food everyday and a cage. no heat or anything. piece of cake!

----------


## bad-one

> as noted before thr rhac species are alot easier to take care of, simple powder food everyday and a cage. no heat or anything. piece of cake!


And misting 1-2 times a day. If it is really dry where you live you can provide a humid hide.

----------


## ls1goat04

yup misting for sure. i have to mist all my kids except the beardie. he gets baths lol

----------


## olstyn

I've got one of each, and I love them both for their own individual personalities and quirks.  My leo pretends to be grumpy (she's really a softie, and will climb right up onto your hand), and is IMO beautiful.  The crestie, on the other hand, is a hyperactive court jester.  She's so goofy, and the unintentional comedy she creates is just great.  I'm not sure I could really choose between them.  As far as husbandry goes, I'll say the leo's cage is easier to clean, but the crestie is easier to feed.  Cresties poop everywhere, whereas leos pick a corner to use as the bathroom.  Leos need live insects, and some people don't like to deal with that, whereas cresties can live exclusively on powdered meals.

Basically, if you want cute and goofy and don't mind misting and (somewhat) more involved cage cleaning, cresties are for you.  If you don't mind crickets/other insects and want cage cleaning to be simple, go for the leo.  Either way, you'll have a great pet.

----------

_bad-one_ (06-03-2010)

----------


## LaFilleClochette

my bf and i have 5 crested geckos- if you don't mind misting, they're wiked cool to take care of.. it is also pretty simple to set up an automatic misting system thats not too expensive. Other then the misting thing, cresties are pretty easy to take care of... just do some spot cleaning everyday and you can feed them just crested gecko diet, no necessary need for crickets or other bugs if yur into that. 

You can keep live plants in yur cresite cage (which you will then have to light..) but its fun seeing the plant grow and seeing where the crestie goes on it. a plant also helps keep humidity in the cage better then fake ones, but you have to make sure that the plant is ok for the gecko ( there is a list somewhere.. i don't know if there is one on this site or not.. we've googled it to figure out which plant we like..)

----------


## reptilemama38

I love them both, but prefer the leopard.  They are much easier to hold and seem to like it more.  In my experience, the crested are more jumpy.

----------


## olstyn

> I love them both, but prefer the leopard.  They are much easier to hold and seem to like it more.  In my experience, the crested are more jumpy.


I've seen cresteds go both ways with regard to that - my brother has one that's basically a bump on a log.  Mine is a bit more, um, "active" than that when being handled, but even so, she's by no means difficult, handling-wise.

----------


## bad-one

> I've seen cresteds go both ways with regard to that - my brother has one that's basically a bump on a log.  Mine is a bit more, um, "active" than that when being handled, but even so, she's by no means difficult, handling-wise.


I agree, they can vary vastly. My first crestie was a spaz and always will be a total spaz. Loves leaping and running, never passes up the opportunity to take a dump on you. I'm surprised she hasn't thrown her tail yet...

My girl nabby can be lazy and just sit on my hand for a good 30 mins, but sometimes she will take a leap onto something else if the mood strikes her.

My male... easiest to handle- he is a lazy bum. Young ones tend to be jumpier and regular handling does help for most.

----------


## BrianaK

I have 3 leo's and kinda wish I never got them. Their very boring pets IMO. I've never had crestie's so I can't speak for them. The leo's are cute and all, especially my babies, and its fun to watch them grow and change but their still just boring pets. Get a Beardie.

----------


## cinderbird

i have both and love them both for different reasons. The biggest difference between the two is the food sources. The leos need bugs. If you're not good with that I'd suggest staying with the cresteds. I set up a roach colony for my leos and now that they've gotten going at a really good clip im all set. 

Basically the choice is yours lol!

----------

